# كورسات اللحام وndt فى اكاديمية اللحام المصرية بالاسكندرية



## enmfg (26 يناير 2009)

*انا ناوى اخد كورسات فى اكاديمية اللحام المصرية بالاسكندرية
welding technology
PT testing
MT testing
UT testing
RT testing

international welding engineer (iwe) 1
طبعا الدبلومة الاخير دى فى مركز بحوث الفلزات 
انا محتاج رايكوا وعاوز اعرف الاسعار فى الاكاديمية وفترة الكورس
وكل واحد خد كورس يقول خد ايه بالظبط فى المجال دة 
وهل الكورسات دى تنفع للشغل فى شركات البترول من غير واسطة
وعاوز اعرف كمان نظام الكورس ازاى والامتحان والشهادة وكدة
*​


----------



## ابن زكى (27 يناير 2009)

اهم من الاسعار يجب ان تطمئن للمحاضر وهل هو حاصل على المستوى الثالث ولا المحاضر عادى والشهادة تتختم من حد l iii وخلاص


----------



## شموخ النخيل (28 يناير 2009)

اكيد مليون فى الميه تنفع فى شغل البترول وخاصه اختبارات بعد اللحام tank & pipe واختبارات سماكة البوهية
ومن غير واسطه لانه العدد الذى اخذ هذا النوع من الكورسات ماكثير وماتتردد فى دراستها.


----------



## بهاءالدين (30 يناير 2009)

قبل ماتروح اكاديمية اللحام فكر كويس واسال حد اخد الكورس هناك 
لانى بصراحه لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انصح اى شخص بالذهاب الى اكاديمية اللحام


----------



## Eng ahmed 2010 (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 اولا اخي العزيز صاحب الموضوع انا خذت دورات هناك مثل RT & UT وان شاء الله ناوي اخد باقي الدورات
 وهناك الشرح وافي وسهل غير انه نظري وعملي والتدريب العملي علي اجهزة تملكها الشركة غير بعض الشركات تقريبا بتأجر الاجهزه مثل جهاز ultrasonic والاجهزه حديثة وليست بقديمه
 اما بالنسبة للأسعار فهي متوسطة ولاكن الشهاده تستحق اكثر من ذلك في سوق العمل لأن الأكاديمية ذات سمعه طيبة لدي جميع شركات البترول والتفتيش الهندسي
 وده الموقع بتاعهم لو عايزه

www.ewaegypt.org

 وعلي فكر المحاضر اللي بديلك الدورات حاصل علي Level 3
 
​


----------



## Hamdy hassn (8 يونيو 2009)

*كورسات الndt في أكاديمية اللحام المصرية بالإسكندريه*

إخواني الأحباب سلام الله عليكم
توضيحا الأمور في الرساله الأخيرة من الأخ ahmed 2010
نود أن نقول ومن واقع مررت به شخصيا بالأكاديمية ما يلي:​
يقوم مهندس كبير سنا بالتدريب وإلقاء المحاضرات وليس مؤهل مستوي ثالث أي أنه ليس LEVEL III​
يقوم السيد المهندس المحاضر الجليل بتقديم أقصي معاونه للمتدربين قبل الإختبارات حيث يمدهم بأسئلة محددة ويأتي منها الإمتحان ؟؟؟؟​
يتم إختبار الRT علي فيلم واحد أو فيلمين فقط !!!!​
يتم الإختبار العملي في الUTعلي نفس عينة التدريب !!!!​
نسبة النجاح بالأكاديمية دائما 100% فاهم أو مش فاهم.​

مما يوضح نجاح منظومة الأكاديمية في رسالتها نحو التدريب والتأهيل وقد إختبرني السيد المحاضر بنفسه.

هذا للعلم وشهادة حق للاكاديمية صاحبة الفضل عليا ....!!!!!​


----------



## hussam yusuf (8 يونيو 2009)

بالنسبه للاخ شموخ النخيل انت قولت ان فرص الشغل كتير فى المجال ده فا ياريت لو تقولنا ايه الشركات اللى بتطلب مهندسين فى المجال ده وياريت لو عنواين او مواقع على النت لانى اخدت كورسات
ut
rt
pt
بس بصراحه مش عارف ادور على شغل ازاى وبارك الله فيك وشكرا لك


----------



## جابرالمصري (10 يونيو 2009)

*ارجو الافادة*

*نرجو من الاخ الذي يزكر ان الشغل متوافر في مجال **ndt*​​*ان يدلنا علي هذه الشركات او المكاتب*​​*حيث ان احد الزملاء اخد الخمس دورات *​​*UT*​​*RT*​​*MT*​​*PT*​​*VT*​​*وحظي بالاتي*​​*1- استمرت فترة التدريب لمدة ثلاث شهو مع التفرغ*​​*2-المحاضروالممتحن اثنان مهندسين **LEVELIII**احدهم دكتور مشهور في هئة الطاقة الزرية والاخر استشاري في احد المكاتب*​​*3-بالنسبة لكورس **UT** و**RT** كانت الدراسة عبارة عن **LEVEL **1 & **LEVEL II**وكل امتحان منفصل*​​*4-حظي كل كورس بعدد ساعت عملية كافية وطبقا ل**SNT-TC-**1**A*​​*5- **ATTENDED COURSE (aws asme and experimental ut**)*​​​​*برجاء الافادة لان صاحبي دفع دم قلبه في الكورسات دي*​​*ولسه حاصل علي الشهادات قريبا*​​


----------



## inspector eng (19 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبة لى فانا اعمل فى احدى شركات البترول و اخذت الكثير من الدورات فى اكاديمية اللحام المصرية حيث انها هيئة معتمدة من الكثير من الهيئات الرئيسية بمصر


----------



## amr m hassanin (20 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يوفقك وتوكل على الله


----------



## eng.m.soltan (13 أغسطس 2009)

طب ممكن حد يفيدنا باسعار الكورسات دى لو تكرمتم وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng.m.soltan (13 أغسطس 2009)

*استفسار بسيط*

_طب ياريت يعنى حد يحدد اسعار وشروط الدوره دى لو سمحتم وجزاكم الله كل خير_


----------



## ahmed.sobhy87 (28 أغسطس 2009)

أنا رحت الأكاديمية وجبت الأسعار وهى
1. ال rt ب1700 
2. ال ut ب 1700 
3. ال mt ب 750 
4. ال pt ب 750


----------



## elsaidy65 (29 أبريل 2010)

طبيعة عملى تستلزم معرفة جميع انواع الكورسات التى تقوم اكادمية اللحام بنتفيذها الاكادمية ارسلت الى الشركة مسميات الدورات التدريبيه رجاءا مطلوب :-
1- الموضوعات التى يتطلبها كل برنامج تدريبى .
2- تكلفة كل برنامج تدريبى .
برجاء اعتبار الموضوع هام وعاجل وان امكن ارسال الخطة متكامله على البريد الالكترونى الموجود طرفكم مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## gearbox (2 مايو 2010)

hamdy hassn قال:


> إخواني الأحباب سلام الله عليكم
> توضيحا الأمور في الرساله الأخيرة من الأخ ahmed 2010
> نود أن نقول ومن واقع مررت به شخصيا بالأكاديمية ما يلي:​
> يقوم مهندس كبير سنا بالتدريب وإلقاء المحاضرات وليس مؤهل مستوي ثالث أي أنه ليس level iii​
> ...



متفق معاك 100%


----------



## hanaa 26 (3 مايو 2010)

انا اريدالعمل فى البترول ولا اعرف ماذا سيكون شغلى بالضبط وانا سيدة واريد اعرف ماذا اقرا فانا خريجة تعدين وفلزات اسيوط وطبيعة الدراسة هناك من كل قسم شوية اى لست متعمقة فى شى


----------



## muhammedfouad (6 مايو 2010)

اولا انا انصحك بمركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات
انا واخد هناك ال iwe
وكمان واخد هناك ال ut/rt
الي بيديلك المحاضرات هناك المهندس سيد بنفسه وهو حاصل على المستوى التالت في العمليتين دول بالفعل
غير خبرته الواسعه لانه بيعتبر من اقدم الناس الي واخدها في مصر
وكمان خبرته لان المركز المسؤول عن كل المباني والمنشأت الحكوميه
قيمنا ما لا يقل عن 100 فيلم كل واحد فينا غير الخبرة الي استفدناها منه
انصحك بمركز بحوث الفلزات


----------



## hassan walid (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بلنسبة للاسعار بتاعة مركز تدريب انسبكتا هى مش كدة خالص
انا اخدت كورسات PT ,UT ,VT فى المركز واسعارة دلوقتى 
UT 1000 L.E
RT 1000 L.E
MT 750 L.E
PT 750 L.E
VT 600 L.E 
وبصراحة مركز محترم جدا , المهندس الى بيحاضر فية دة level III ومش بينجح الا الى يستاهل


----------



## midoo1985 (28 يونيو 2010)

اخى الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ممكن حضرتك تقولى اوصل لمركز تدريب انسبكتا ازاى 

وشكرا


----------



## hassan walid (5 يوليو 2010)

العنوان هو شارع رقم 1 متفرع من شارع النصر امام جرين بلازا سموحة
او الاتصال بهم على هذا الرقم 4280961 (03)


----------



## goodman310 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا شباب بس المهم المدة
لأني من ليبيا ومدة الإقامة والسكن مهمة طبعا


----------



## م.ابراهيم جمعه (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن حد يقولى على أماكن دورات الCswip المعتمدة فى مصر وكم تكون تكلفتها


----------



## hussam yusuf (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الاماكن المعتمده هي الاكاديميه المصريه للحام في الاسكندريه وتكلفه الدوره والامتحان 12000 جنيه الكلام ده كان من سنتين ماعرفش وصلت كام دلوقتي ... ربنا يوفقك ويكرم الجميع


----------



## اللورد المصرى (22 أبريل 2012)

*يا جماعه انا عايز اخد كورسات لحام و اللى قراته فوق قلقنى و اللى عارف اكتر كورس مطلوب فى سوق العمل يقوله و اشكركم*


----------



## يوسف2020 (25 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لمدة الكورسات فهى كالتالى
1-ut أسبوعين
2-rt أسبوعين
3-mt أسبوع
4-pt أسبوع


----------



## aldaraje (25 أبريل 2012)

هناك اكثر من شركة عربية وعراقية وتركية وامريكية ومن جنسيات مختلفة بس اعمل سيرج على النيت


----------



## yahya ittu (17 مايو 2012)

[h=6][/h][h=6]تعلن اكاديمية اللحام المصريه فرع الصعيد
عن بدء الدبلومة التدريبيه للمهندسين
بالتعاون مع جامعة اسيوط
وأكاديمية تراست للتدريب والبرمجيات بسوهاج واسيوط
يحصل المتدرب على التدريب العملى والنظرى على اعلى مستوى
التدريب على الاجهزه المتخصصة
زيارات متكرره للشركات البترول والغاز الشركات الاخرى
التدريب المتميز لرفع قدرات الفنين فى كل المجلات(الغه النجليزية -الياقه البدني الياقه الذهنيه--...)
يحصل المتدرب على جميع الادوات والملابس الخاصه بالتدريب والماده العلميه والكتب الدراسيه مجانا
للتقديم وسحب ملف التقديم
سوهاج شارع كرنيش النيل طريق معهد الاورام برج احد الدور الاول علوى
ت:093/2303001 01515299757
اسيوط جامعه اسيوط مبنى رئيس الجامعة الدور الخامس
ت: 0882349838 015218485001
مع العم انه ليس لنا فروع اخرى فى صعيد مصر او تعامل مع اى من الشركات او الهييئات الخاصه او الحكوميه
مع تحيات
عميد اكاديميه اللحام المصرية
د اسماعيل عبد المنعم عبد الله
كليه الهندسه جامعه الاسكندرية
01005791954
أ :طه الفولى
عميدأكدميه تراست للتدريب الفنى والهندسة
مدير فرع اكاديميه اللحام فرع الصعيدا
م يحيي محمد احمد
011440473531[/h][h=6]*يسر الأكادمية ان تعلن عن البرنامج التدريبى فى مجال التفتيش الهندسى وهندسه اللحام ووصل المواد و الدهانات الصناعية
توهلك هذا البرنامج للحصول على فرصه عمل داخل وخارج مصرفى شركات البترول والحديد والصلب والاسمنت والموانى والمطرات الشركات الاخرى
التدريب عملى على جميع اجهزه ويقوم المتدربـــــــــــعمل مشروع فى نهايه كل دوره
يحصل المتدرب على شهاده معتمده من اكادمية اللحام المصرية وموثقه من الخارجيه المصريه
NDT Training course
• Liquid Penetrant Tests (Level I / II)
الكشف عن عيوب اللحام باستخدام/السائل التغلغل /المستوى الاول والثانى
• Magnetic Particles Tests (Level I / II)
الكشف عن عيوب اللحام باستخدام/الحبيبات الممغنطه /المستوى الاول و الثانى
• Radiographic Testing (Level I / Level II)
الكشف عن عيوب اللحام باستخدام/الاختبار بالاشعه /المستوى الاول والثانى 
Ultrasonic Testing (Level I / Level II)
الكشف عن عيوب اللحام باستخدام/الموجات فوق صوتيه /المستوى الاول والثانى
• Visual Inspection (Level I/Level II)
الكشف عن عيوب اللحام باستخدام /الاختبار بالفحص البصرى /المستوى الاول الثانى
*[/h]


----------



## yahya ittu (17 مايو 2012)

[h=6]تعلن اكاديمية اللحام المصريه فرع الصعيد
عن بدء الدبلومة التدريبيه للمهندسين
بالتعاون مع جامعة اسيوط
وأكاديمية تراست للتدريب والبرمجيات بسوهاج واسيوط
يحصل المتدرب على التدريب العملى والنظرى على اعلى مستوى
التدريب على الاجهزه المتخصصة
زيارات متكرره للشركات البترول والغاز الشركات الاخرى
التدريب المتميز لرفع قدرات الفنين فى كل المجلات(الغه النجليزية -الياقه البدني الياقه الذهنيه--...)
يحصل المتدرب على جميع الادوات والملابس الخاصه بالتدريب والماده العلميه والكتب الدراسيه مجانا
للتقديم وسحب ملف التقديم
سوهاج شارع كرنيش النيل طريق معهد الاورام برج احد الدور الاول علوى

ت:093/2303001 01515299757
اسيوط جامعه اسيوط مبنى رئيس الجامعة الدور الخامس
ت: 0882349838 015218485001
مع العم انه ليس لنا فروع اخرى فى صعيد مصر او تعامل مع اى من الشركات او الهييئات الخاصه او الحكوميه
مع تحيات
عميد اكاديميه اللحام المصرية
د اسماعيل عبد المنعم عبد الله
كليه الهندسه جامعه الاسكندرية
01005791954
أ :طه الفولى
عميدأكدميه تراست للتدريب الفنى والهندسة
مدير فرع اكاديميه اللحام فرع الصعيدا
م يحيي محمد احمد
011440473531[/h]


----------

